# Can anyone offer any advise on where to live in Long Beach, CA?



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi! 
My husband and I will be moving to Long Beach, CA in April but are having real probems trying to figure out where to live. Can anyone help? 

We're looking for a nice, cat friendly area.. So far, we have pinpointed Belmont Shore & Huntingdon Beach - but wanted to know if anyone would recommend other areas..? Also, we want a 2 bed house - are we dreaming...?

We'll not be renting until we see a place but any pointers gratefully recieved!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

If by "cat friendly" you mean someplace where they can safely roam outdoors, you may be out of luck in much of southern California. Common wisdom in the area is generally to keep cats indoors - in the built up areas, there is the danger from traffic and assorted hazards, while out in the countryside they can run afoul of coyotes or other noctural beasties. 

In any event, do be sure to check on pets when you're looking for a place to rent. Some landlords won't allow them at all. Some require an extra deposit and may have rules about pets on the premises.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

If neither you nor your husband have a US credit score, be ready for extra hassle with organizing the rental.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the cat advise - we will have 2 pretty pissed off cats if they have to become indoor cats but well noted. Makes things easier for me though as it means I can look at apartments as well as houses.

Thanks for the heads up on the Credit Score FatBrit - luckily, our company is going to go Guarantor for car and apartment rental, so I'm hoping that may reduce the hassle..


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

AmandaL said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Credit Score FatBrit - luckily, our company is going to go Guarantor for car and apartment rental, so I'm hoping that may reduce the hassle..


It should certainly help.


----------

